# Estação Meteorológica Leiria www.meteoLeiria.org (WMR100)



## romeupaz (10 Out 2008 às 23:12)

*Estação Meteorológica Leiria www.meteoLeiria.org (WMR100) NOVIDADE Webcam 24/7 Direct*

Boas a todos!

Estou a construir um site para a meteorologia em Leiria.
Ainda se encontra em construção mas os dados da página inicial já são reais e actualizados de 1 em 1 minuto automaticamente.

Por favor dêem a vossa opinião para poder melhorar

http://www.meteoLeiria.org

Estação WMR100

P.S. - Finalmente. pois se bem se lembram até à poucos anos nas previsões televisivas Leiria não aparecia. A minha estação disponibiliza mais dados do que a estação oficial de Leiria. 

NOVIDADE: Aplicação Android com Widget



___________________________________
Imagens da localização:





Mesmo no topo. Penso ser o melhor sitio (não para mudar as baterias)





Detalhe





Para uma leitura melhor de chuva afastei o mais possível de casa.





detalhe





Área circundante





Área circundante





Servidor meteoLeiria





Servidor meteoLeiria





O Coração do meteoLeiria


----------



## Vince (10 Out 2008 às 23:22)

Parabéns, e obrigado por mais uma estação online em Portugal


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Out 2008 às 23:25)

O site está brilhante. 
Adorei, está perfeito. 
Os dados são bastante fiáveis e correctos, o grafismo do site é perfeito, é leve, bonito e prático.
Enfim, tudo pelo melhor. Espero apenas que disponibilizes um histórico das últimas 24h em dados detalhados na webpage ou que disponibilizes um link para o wunderground com esses dados.
Contamos com a tua valiosa participação nessa interessante cidade que conheço bem.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Out 2008 às 23:26)

Excelente site, anseio ter um parecido, e já estou a trabalhar para isso.

Contamos com a tua participação


----------



## Gilmet (10 Out 2008 às 23:30)

Muitos Parabéns pelo novo Site!!! Tem um _design_ muito atractivo, defacto

Agora já temos os dados desta _Terra Extrema_(), aqui á mão!


----------



## romeupaz (11 Out 2008 às 02:32)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> O site está brilhante.
> Adorei, está perfeito.
> Os dados são bastante fiáveis e correctos, o grafismo do site é perfeito, é leve, bonito e prático.
> Enfim, tudo pelo melhor. Espero apenas que disponibilizes um histórico das últimas 24h em dados detalhados na webpage ou que disponibilizes um link para o wunderground com esses dados.
> Contamos com a tua valiosa participação nessa interessante cidade que conheço bem.



MUITO OBRIGADO A TODOS

Sim estou a prever um histórico para as ultimas 24h e para o mês corrente! mais sugestões ou criticas construtivas


----------



## vitamos (11 Out 2008 às 12:56)

Muito obrigado romeupaz! Leiria é extremamente interessante do ponto de vista meteorológica. Uma estação a  acompanhar sempre com atenção


----------



## Brigantia (12 Out 2008 às 22:05)

Parabéns *romeupaz* pelo site. Está muito bom.
Em que zona de Leiria se encontra a estação?
As máximas da tua WMR100 não têm dado alguns problemas?

Outro dia vi uma estação móvel no centro de Leiria que pertencia ao IPL...conheces algum projecto relacionado com a meteo a decorrer no IPL?


----------



## romeupaz (13 Out 2008 às 09:44)

Brigantia disse:


> Parabéns *romeupaz* pelo site. Está muito bom.
> Em que zona de Leiria se encontra a estação?


Está no Início dos Parceiros perto do Continente (na parte mais alta da urbanização ao lado da Chaminé)



> As máximas da tua WMR100 não têm dado alguns problemas?


Por enquanto não notei problema nenhum. Tenho tentado ver todos os registos disponíveis e comparar e parece-me até que é mais precisa do que estava à espera



> Outro dia vi uma estação móvel no centro de Leiria que pertencia ao IPL...conheces algum projecto relacionado com a meteo a decorrer no IPL?



Conheço tentei fazer o projecto final de curso com a estação fixa do IPL mas houve alguém com melhores notas que eu (lol) que ficou com o projecto.
Diga-se de passagem que os valores da estação do IPL estão completamente fora da normalidade, nunca meteram ninguém que entendesse de meteorologia depois dá nisto: http://meteo.estg.ipleiria.pt


----------



## romeupaz (14 Out 2008 às 16:18)

Vejam a imagens no post original.


----------



## João Soares (14 Out 2008 às 17:30)

Parabens pelo teu site

Continua assim....


----------



## fsl (14 Out 2008 às 18:33)

Parabens pela intalaçao de mais uma Estaçao Amadora.
Em situaçoes "agudas", a existencia destas Estaçoes sao de grande utilidade.
É pena serem tao raras em certas regioes, nomeadamente no Alentejo.


----------



## rozzo (15 Out 2008 às 11:07)

Espectáculo!
Mais uma! E num sítio bem interessante! 
Já tem dados no wunderground???


----------



## romeupaz (16 Out 2008 às 03:47)

rozzo disse:


> Espectáculo!
> Mais uma! E num sítio bem interessante!
> Já tem dados no wunderground???



Brevemente quando tiver um tempito


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Out 2008 às 11:09)

Boa estação, boa estação.

Boa terra, boa terra sim senhor, contamos com esses dados


----------



## henriquesillva (16 Out 2008 às 21:57)

*PARABÉNS*

O casal de rolas faz parte da estação?:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Out 2008 às 22:08)

Penso que a instação está óptima.
Se quiseres ter uma leitura ainda mais fiável do vento, aconselhava-te a subir o termo-higro + anemómetro mais um pouco, até ficar por cima das antenas, para que não haja perturbações na medição do vento a esse nível. 
Fiz isso com a minha estação e não me arrependo, se pudesse até subia mais.
É aconselhável a instalação de um anemómetro, pelo menos, 10 metros acima do solo em zonas rurais e até 20 metros acima do solo em zonas urbanas para minimizar o efeito de bloqueio do vento por parte dos prédios, para que o anemómetro fique bem exposto e se minimize a influência urbana quer na medição do vento quer na da temperatura.


----------



## camrov8 (17 Out 2008 às 00:02)

fantastico tenho familiares nos parceiros


----------



## romeupaz (17 Out 2008 às 00:06)

henriquesillva disse:


> *PARABÉNS*
> 
> O casal de rolas faz parte da estação?:



Sim ajuda a equilibrar


----------



## romeupaz (17 Out 2008 às 00:07)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Penso que a instação está óptima.
> Se quiseres ter uma leitura ainda mais fiável do vento, aconselhava-te a subir o termo-higro + anemómetro mais um pouco, até ficar por cima das antenas, para que não haja perturbações na medição do vento a esse nível.
> Fiz isso com a minha estação e não me arrependo, se pudesse até subia mais.
> É aconselhável a instalação de um anemómetro, pelo menos, 10 metros acima do solo em zonas rurais e até 20 metros acima do solo em zonas urbanas para minimizar o efeito de bloqueio do vento por parte dos prédios, para que o anemómetro fique bem exposto e se minimize a influência urbana quer na medição do vento quer na da temperatura.



Até fazia isso mas depois para trocar as pilhas era um problema. Já assim é pois n tenho acesso fácil ao telhado


----------



## HotSpot (17 Out 2008 às 15:45)

Excelente trabalho 

Estação bem montada, dados disponibilizados num ambiente gráfico atractivo e leve.

O "tunning" que recomendo a fazeres é colocares um funil no pluviometro para aumentares a resolução deste


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Out 2008 às 20:28)

HotSpot disse:


> Excelente trabalho
> 
> Estação bem montada, dados disponibilizados num ambiente gráfico atractivo e leve.
> 
> O "tunning" que recomendo a fazeres é colocares um funil no pluviometro para aumentares a resolução deste



A única desvantagem é que estas estações têm uma resolução pluviométrica de 1 mm até recolherem 1 mm de precipitação, ou seja, até alcançarem 1,0 mm nada mostram, enquanto que a partir daí contam 0,1 mm sucessivamente.
Por isso será difícil colocar um funil numa estação WMR100, só se fosse uma WMR968 / 928NX, penso eu, é que a resolução seria continuamente de 1,0 mm e portanto ficaria resolvida e passaria a 0,16 mm constantes com um funil de 24 cm. Nesta situação é uma resolução com intervalos muito irregulares que dificulta a colocação de um funil.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Out 2008 às 13:41)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> A única desvantagem é que estas estações têm uma resolução pluviométrica de 1 mm até recolherem 1 mm de precipitação, ou seja, até alcançarem 1,0 mm nada mostram, enquanto que a partir daí contam 0,1 mm sucessivamente.
> Por isso será difícil colocar um funil numa estação WMR100, só se fosse uma WMR968 / 928NX, penso eu, é que a resolução seria continuamente de 1,0 mm e portanto ficaria resolvida e passaria a 0,16 mm constantes com um funil de 24 cm. Nesta situação é uma resolução com intervalos muito irregulares que dificulta a colocação de um funil.



Não sabia que as WMR100 tinham esta particularidade. Pensava que fossem como os WMR968/928NX e contassem de 1 a 1 mm.


----------



## romeupaz (18 Out 2008 às 23:57)

Faço notar que gostaria que dessem a vossa opinião sobre as últimas novidades o meteoLeiria.

- Previsão na página inicial (a partir de accuweather).
- Registo no wunderground (link na página inicial).
- Nova secção com  Satélite/Radar/Gráficos.


----------



## kikofra (25 Jan 2009 às 00:40)

finalmente descobri os dados mais fiaveis para leiria. A estação da estg de vez em quando passasse e da valores estupidos... Obrigado por disponibilizares os dados com o pessoal


----------



## Perfect Storm (25 Jan 2009 às 01:48)

Mais uma estação de referência aqui perto. Felicidades, a tua pagina está fantástica!

Cumprimentos.


----------



## thunderboy (25 Jan 2009 às 09:51)

Excelente e com suave design


----------



## kikofra (15 Fev 2009 às 15:13)

a pressão atmosferica esta certa?


----------



## kikofra (21 Fev 2009 às 22:46)

a estação deixou de debitar dados já há 24h, o que que se passa?


----------



## romeupaz (12 Abr 2009 às 02:35)

*Novidades MeteoLeiria.org*

Boas!

Gostaria de convidar todos a visitarem a página do meteoLeiria.org
Para ver a nova webcam 24h/dia e para deixarem uma mensagem no novo livro de visitas ou fazerem uma doação 

Desde já obrigado!


----------



## ajrebelo (12 Abr 2009 às 05:03)

*Re: Novidades MeteoLeiria.org*

boas 

parabéns pela página, mais um local onde é possível fazer um acompanhamento em directo, bem organizada, simples de navegar. 

abraços


----------



## Loureso (12 Abr 2009 às 10:28)

*Re: Novidades MeteoLeiria.org*

5 adjectivos que defino para esta página: Gira, simples, intuitiva, bem organizada, interessante! 
Gostei…


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Abr 2009 às 11:26)

*Re: Novidades MeteoLeiria.org*

Parabéns pelas melhorias no site; mais uma estação para acompanhar com atenção !


----------



## Lightning (12 Abr 2009 às 13:45)

*Re: Novidades MeteoLeiria.org*

Sem dúvida mais um site a seguir atentamente!


----------



## kikofra (13 Abr 2009 às 05:43)

*Re: Novidades MeteoLeiria.org*

ja deixei a mensagem, e ja doei foi pouco porque tambem nao tinha muito mais no paypal...é esta a estação que costumo seguir... Podias era disponibilizar todos os dados, e também tratar dos recordes do mes e do ano...


----------



## romeupaz (13 Abr 2009 às 11:19)

*Re: Novidades MeteoLeiria.org*



kikofra disse:


> ja deixei a mensagem, e ja doei foi pouco porque tambem nao tinha muito mais no paypal...é esta a estação que costumo seguir... Podias era disponibilizar todos os dados, e também tratar dos recordes do mes e do ano...



Boas!

Desde já obrigado 

Em relação aos dados do mês e ano... estão para chegar!

Em relação ao UV vem a caminho! a encomenda já foi feita.

 infelizmente o PC servidor do meteoLeiria está a dar as últimas, tive de o desligar. vou tentar fazer a substituição até amanhã. Ai a minha carteira...


----------



## romeupaz (15 Abr 2009 às 22:59)

*webcam meteoleiria.org*

Agora é possível ver vídeos com melhor qualidade

dia até agora (a partir das 5h) clica aqui

dia de ontem (5h - 22h) clica aqui

Experimentem e comentem (aqui e no livro de visitas do site)

Nota: é necessário ter instalado o Microsoft Silverlight, caso nao tenham ou nao desejem instalar podem fazer download do vídeo.


----------



## romeupaz (13 Mai 2009 às 04:03)

*Novidades MeteoLeiria*

Boas a todos!

Agora já é possível ver o índice UV e o risco de incêndio.

Visitem e deixem uma mensagem no livro de visitas.

Obrigado!


----------



## romeupaz (15 Out 2009 às 14:51)

Boa Tarde!

O meteoleiria.org faz *um ano*, para comemorar o seu sucesso vem de cara lavada e com muito mais informação. De destacar na secção 'Recordes' as informações sobre o *dia de ontem, do mês corrente e ano corrente*. Na secção 'Dados' poderão obter muitas informações entre elas resumos de *todos os dias passados*.

Obrigado a todos aqueles que visitam a página com frequência.

Espero que as melhorias sejam do vosso agrado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Out 2009 às 15:01)

Muitos parabéns pelo ano de sucesso e pelas recentes melhorias.

É um projecto que se destaca numa região com muito poucas estações amadoras.

Bem haja.


----------



## leiriaforum (25 Out 2009 às 00:50)

O site do Romeu está muito bom! Muito útil sim senhor, os meus parabéns. 

Abraço,
Hélio


----------



## Vince (25 Out 2009 às 01:16)

Os meus parabéns (atrasados) pelo aniversário do site e estação.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Out 2009 às 08:18)

Tal como disse o Vince, parabéns atrasados pelo maravilhoso site.
E boa estação, pois claro!


----------



## kikofra (25 Out 2009 às 14:20)

Esta muito bom o novo grafismo e os dados disponiveis...

Ve-se aqui muita gente de leiria e pena e que nao participem mais no forum


----------



## romeupaz (2 Dez 2009 às 19:14)

*Alterações à WMR100 - meteoleiria.org*

Boas

Como tinha dito mandei vir apenas uma unidade central da WMR100 para substituir a com defeito.

O custo foram 44€ (já com portes) e a entrega demorou 3 dias úteis.
veio de http://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/theukweatherstore

Para evitar ao máximo que volte a entrar agua da chuva para a zona do sensor de temperatura e humidade efectuei uma alteração com pratos de plástico de modo a aumentar o raio da protecção.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Dez 2009 às 00:00)

*Re: Alterações à WMR100 - meteoleiria.org*



romeupaz disse:


> Boas
> 
> Como tinha dito mandei vir apenas uma unidade central da WMR100 para substituir a com defeito.
> 
> ...



Parabéns pela ideia e espero que ajude, quer na duração do sensor, quer ainda a protegê-lo melhor contra a radiação solar directa.

Votos de continuação de um saudável projecto.


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Dez 2009 às 00:48)

Não deixa de ser (ao que parece) um pouco estranha a ineficácia destes componentes de protecção para o sensor...

Não era suposto nós termos que reestruturar algo que à partida deveria vir já devidamente adaptado!

Bom, valha-nos a dedicação e persistência em procurar sempre as melhores condições.
Certamente a partir de agora serão obtidos bons resultados.


----------



## PTbig (23 Dez 2009 às 00:30)

Parabéns pelo excelente Trabalho um dia também vou ter uma coisa assim  . Espero eu, por enquanto vou ver o que consigo como primeiro passo Estação a escolher


----------



## TigPT (30 Dez 2009 às 19:04)

A web é mesmo pequena... vim dar contigo aqui por acaso.

Já estou a começar a fazer a minha estão :P

Resolvi fazer quase do zero e vou utilizar meter um módulo na rua a comunicar com norma nordic com um módulo interno que estará ao pé do router a fazer webserver num sistema embebido baseado em atmega328 e WIZnet.

Vou utilizar esta base:
http://loja.lusorobotica.com/112-weather-meters.html

E mais uns sensores de temperatura, humidade e pressão.

Nada que se comprare com a tua WMR100 mas não quero gastar muito e é mais pelo desafio de construir uma grande parte.

Depois tenho que fazer um site parecido com o teu que está 5*

Grande abraoço Romeu


----------



## romeupaz (13 Abr 2010 às 15:33)

TigPT disse:


> A web é mesmo pequena... vim dar contigo aqui por acaso.
> 
> Já estou a começar a fazer a minha estão :P
> 
> ...



É pá se até a internet é pequena lol
se precisares de ajuda em alguma coisa avisa... ainda tens o msn.
Grande Abraço


----------



## romeupaz (13 Abr 2010 às 15:34)

NOVIDADE: Webcam AO VIVO
100% em directo 24/7


----------



## romeupaz (19 Abr 2010 às 14:19)

Gadget para Windows 7 e Vista do meteo leiria:






Download


----------



## ACalado (19 Abr 2010 às 22:35)

romeupaz disse:


> Gadget para Windows 7 e Vista do meteo leiria:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bem porreiro


----------



## Estação SP (4 Mar 2011 às 22:02)

*Re: Alterações à WMR100 - meteoleiria.org*



romeupaz disse:


> Boas
> 
> Como tinha dito mandei vir apenas uma unidade central da WMR100 para substituir a com defeito.
> 
> ...



Parabéns, a estação está muito boa e bem posicionada

Mas podias colocar o sensor UV no mastro onde a estão as antenas fixas, porque os pratos ali podem fazer um pouco de sombra na superfície de cima do sensor UV

Então recomendava te a colocares o sensor no mastro das antenas com umas abraçadeiras de plástico(ou com arame como tinhas) virado a Sul, sem nenhum objecto por cima


----------



## romeupaz (28 Nov 2011 às 14:57)

NOVIDADE: Aplicação Android com Widget




Prevêm-se diversas actualizações e de futuro disponibilizar também para outras estações pessoais.


----------



## lsalvador (28 Nov 2011 às 17:36)

romeupaz disse:


> NOVIDADE: Aplicação Android com Widget
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oi, parabens 

Fizes-te em java com o eclipse? 
É possível partilhares o código fonte para futuros desenvolvimentos? 

Obrigado


----------



## romeupaz (1 Fev 2013 às 18:07)

*Novidade*: Agora todos os dias vão para o youtube, assim podemos voltar atrás no tempo 

Também mudei o sensor de temperatura e construí um abrigo para o mesmo, depois meto fotos. Fui alertado para o facto das minhas mínimas estarem muito altas.


Já agora recebi uma mensagem no Weather Underground que não sei o autor:

```
A tua PWS localiza-se realmente no centro de Leiria?
É que pela localização no mapa dá a impressão que se localiza nos Parceiros, perto do LeiriaShopping.
Se assim for, acho que não deverias usar como tua localização "Leiria, 2400 Leiria", pois esse endereço pode "enganar as pessoas" pensando que se trata de uma estação no centro da cidade (a diferença de temperaturas pode ser bastante*).
*As máximas no centro de Leiria são normalmente mais altas do que as dos arredores (devido ás típicas "ilhas de calor") e as mínimas em manhãs de céu limpo são mais baixas do que as da tua localização (devido ás inversões térmicas no vale do liz).
Segundo dizes, vives a uma altitude, quase 30 m superior á do centro da cidade.(nas tais manhãs a diferença de temperatura só em 30 m pode chegar aos 3ºC, devido á acumulação de frio).

Vê então isso ;) Bom trabalho! :)
```

Eu compreendo os argumentos do autor da mensagem, mas passo a justificar:

- A estação ainda se encontra dentro da zona urbana de Leiria (Sim o meu código postal é 2400-441). 
- Compreendo que sim há variações do vale do Liz, mas elas acontecem ao longo de todo o trajecto do rio, bastava a estação estar na Senhora da Encarnação, Castelo, Capuchos, Cemitério, para não sofrer essas influencias bem dentro do centro de Leiria. A Nova Leiria é da freguesia de Marrazes uma estação aí registaria claramente valores diferentes do centro dos Marrazes, isso não altera o facto de estar nos Marrazes.
- No site do meteoleiria estão bem expostas as coordenadas da estação logo na primeira frase, se quiserem usar os dados "mais profissionalmente" sabe onde fica, para o visitante comum faz pouca diferença, *não se trata de enganar* ninguém.
- Das estações registadas no Weather Undergrond a minha é a mais próxima do centro da cidade.

Assim refuto o argumento de que posso induzir alguém em erro pela localização da estação.


----------



## romeupaz (4 Fev 2013 às 15:21)

O meteoleiria tem a cara lavada!
Dêem as vossas opiniões e criticas


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Fev 2013 às 15:40)

meteocacem disse:


> Boa Tarde,
> 
> O site está com o skin do www.meteocacem.pt, se foi propositado lamento a falta de imaginação.
> 
> ...



Desculpe-me, mas é preciso ter muita lata (desculpem o termo) para estar a dizer uma coisa dessas, que é um grande disparate, visto que o site do meteoleiria já funciona desde 2008, e o seu ainda nem 2 meses tem 

Não estranhava era que quem dissesse isso fosse o Romeu Paz, e a você.

Tratou-se apenas de uma simples coincidência na hospedagem/desenhador do site (se estou a dizer algum disparate corrijam-me por favor) ou na escolha do template.

Consulte, pesquise, pense e conclua antes de acusar alguém .
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aproveito para dar os meus sinceros PARABÉNS á realização deste grande trabalho e dos últimos esforços face ao melhoramento do sensor/valores de temperatura ao *Romeu Paz* 

Boa tarde


----------



## romeupaz (17 Fev 2013 às 15:18)

> Post Original de meteocacem
> Boa Tarde,
> 
> O site está com o skin do www.meteocacem.pt, se foi propositado lamento a falta de imaginação.
> ...





4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Desculpe-me, mas é preciso ter muita lata (desculpem o termo) para estar a dizer uma coisa dessas, que é um grande disparate, visto que o site do meteoleiria já funciona desde 2008, e o seu ainda nem 2 meses tem
> 
> Não estranhava era que quem dissesse isso fosse o Romeu Paz, e a você.
> 
> ...



Em 1º Lugar Obrigado :-D

Sim o meteoleiria já existe desde 2008, nem sempre teve este modelo, mas pelo menos à 4 anos que já tem mais ou menos o aspecto actual, não tenho qualquer problema que outros o usem pois é baseado num modelo gratis, quando se fazem afirmações do género devia-se ter mais cuidado, de qualquer forma o post já foi apagado.


----------



## meteocacem (17 Fev 2013 às 21:19)

romeupaz disse:


> Em 1º Lugar Obrigado :-D
> 
> Sim o meteoleiria já existe desde 2008, nem sempre teve este modelo, mas pelo menos à 4 anos que já tem mais ou menos o aspecto actual, não tenho qualquer problema que outros o usem pois é baseado num modelo gratis, quando se fazem afirmações do género devia-se ter mais cuidado, de qualquer forma o post já foi apagado.





Deixo aqui expresso o meu pedido de desculpas. Como fazia referência que a sua página estava de "cara lavada" levou-me a considerar que teria havido copia.

Falei à posteriori com a pessoa que me fez a página "meteocacem.pt" e ele confirmor-me que de facto se trata de um modelo gratis... Foi um impulso irrefletido, devia ter verificado isso antes.

Foi eu que apaguei o post quando percebi o erro.
Mais uma vez, o pedido de desculpas pelo meu excesso.


1 Abraço
meteocacem.pt


----------



## romeupaz (28 Jan 2014 às 14:39)

O site do meteoleiria.org passa agora a ter uma webcam apontada ao seu belo castelo 





Ainda em testes por isso é de esperar algumas interrupções.


----------



## romeupaz (12 Jan 2015 às 00:14)

O meteoleiria 2.0 chegou, é uma Web APP! A nova página é desenvolvida em html5 e é Responsiva.
Mas o que quer dizer isto? Além de um novo design dinâmico, a página também se adapta a todos os formatos de ecrã, telemóvel, tablet, portátil e grandes formatos (TV)
Esperamos pelas vossa criticas construtivas para continuar a melhorar.
Obrigado a todos






www.meteoleiria.org


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jan 2015 às 08:42)

Excelente! Muito bom! Parabéns!


----------



## actioman (12 Jan 2015 às 18:07)

Realmente impecável! Muito bom! Parabéns!
Adorei o detalhe das configurações vídeo!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jan 2015 às 18:32)

Parabéns ! Muito profissional.


----------



## romeupaz (15 Out 2015 às 01:04)

O meteoleiria no facebook faz agora post automáticos de estados atuais, previsões para o dia seguinte e quando há aviso também o faz sozinho


----------

